# You're a Cuber, Feliks



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

The boy who cubed...


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 29, 2013)

HAHAHAHA

This was brilliant. That is all.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 29, 2013)

...The next Guimond?


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 29, 2013)

Um,lol.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 29, 2013)

That, my friend, is the most amazing video I have ever seen.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 29, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> That, my friend, is the most amazing video I have ever seen.


It was surely entertaining, but it could use a whole lot of editing


----------



## uniacto (Jul 29, 2013)

wat


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 29, 2013)

StachuK1992 said:


> ...The next Guimond?


Irreplaceable.



Spaxxy said:


> That, my friend, is the most amazing video I have ever seen.


yay



AvGalen said:


> It was surely entertaining, but it could use a whole lot of editing


Yes.



uniacto said:


> wat


Also yes.


----------



## Logical101 (Jul 29, 2013)

AvGalen said:


> It was surely entertaining, but it could use a whole lot of editing



It's meant to have. Bad editing, that ads to ut


----------



## Iggy (Jul 29, 2013)

Lol nice video.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 30, 2013)

Alrighty then.


----------

